# A line appears around patch/mud edge when paint is applied



## ContractorStevv (Aug 10, 2019)

I'm no mudder by trade and have always had problems trying to mud. Yesterday was another one of those days when a small job turned into a failure when I put paint to a small patch and a line around the patch appeared, regardless of how smooth I sanded the patch edges. Indeed, I sanded until I made sure I couldn't feel any edge between the wall and the mud edge. I thought I had it done perfectly this time. I wiped down the area with a wet cloth to remove the dust and when I applied a light coat of paint a line appeared right around the whole mud edge ... err! I applied another light coat and then two heavier coats with no success. Any reasons for this?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Without pics, it's just guessing. You shouldn't have to sand to feather the edges, they should have been feathered when you applied the mud so the edges are translucent.

If you are using bucket mud, a wet wipe down can make results worse if you overdo it. You can use a foxtail brush, vacuum, or microfiber cloth to get the dust off.

Feeling isn't good enough to catch everything. A strong grazing light is your best bet.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Maybe you're just seeing paint moisture absorbed into the compound (which will eventually go away).

As for getting smooth transition at the edges, use an LED flashlight to check both your application and any sanding you may need. You don't need anything too big or fancy. Pocket light will work.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Could be you are not feathered out/blended as good as you think you are.

New patch absorbing paint at a different rate than the old work.

Paint not blended/feathered properly.


----------



## ContractorStevv (Aug 10, 2019)

I think I have too options. (1) to go back and re-sand these edges to perfection, brush off the dust rather than wipe it down with a wet towel, and repaint. Or (2) lay on a few really heavy coats of paint and cross my fingers, although I've never had much luck with paint hiding anything.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

ContractorStevv said:


> I think I have too options. (1) to go back and re-sand these edges to perfection or (2) lay on a few really heavy coats of paint and cross my fingers, although I've never had much luck with paint hiding anything.


Forget about sanding after paint is on. Go back and feather it with mud. 

Relying on sanding is going to keep you from learning how to get your application and detailing right.


----------



## ContractorStevv (Aug 10, 2019)

hdavis said:


> If you are using bucket mud, a wet wipe down can make results worse if you overdo it. You can use a foxtail brush, vacuum, or microfiber cloth to get the dust off.


I think this could have been my mistake, when moisture from the wet towel hit the edge, which is the thinnest part of the mud and created the problem.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Wiping it with water and painting right after was most likely your issue...


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

ContractorStevv said:


> I think I have too options. (1) to go back and re-sand these edges to perfection, brush off the dust rather than wipe it down with a wet towel, and repaint. Or (2) lay on a few really heavy coats of paint and cross my fingers, although I've never had much luck with paint hiding anything.


or quick sand & skim of the effected areas. Good heavy but even shot of primer and re-paint. Covers all the possibilities except shiners with high(er) gloss paints.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Yup, just wipe the dust with a dry rag or bare hand. After that, I spray it with a quick thin coat of oil-based spray primer (eg. kilz), along with a piece of cardboard to catch overspray. It'll dry quick. Then paint. 

Be prepared to repaint an entire wall or area, sometimes it's the quickest way for a good result...it just goes with the territory. Charge for it, of course.

Or leave it "primed only" so they can do it themselves.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Was it setting compound? There have been times I've done a bathroom and could have sworn I sanded that smooth as could be and see an edge and some odd lighting.

I use AP for my second and finish coats now only.


----------



## ContractorStevv (Aug 10, 2019)

Tom M said:


> Was it setting compound? There have been times I've done a bathroom and could have sworn I sanded that smooth as could be and see an edge and some odd lighting.
> 
> I use AP for my second and finish coats now only.


I used Dap pink spackling. It's the stuff that turns white when it's dry, in about 4-5 hours with a light coat. I'm wondering too if that is the problem. Sheetrock 45 might have been a better choice.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Seal it first. Use a drywall sealer. Helps remove a lot of the inconsistent moisture absorption. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ContractorStevv said:


> I used Dap pink spackling. It's the stuff that turns white when it's dry, in about 4-5 hours with a light coat. I'm wondering too if that is the problem. Sheetrock 45 might have been a better choice.



Hotmud should've been your choice. That pink dap is for pinholes from pictures and nails. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Green bucket mud for tight skims. Gardz to seal it.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

ContractorStevv said:


> I used Dap pink spackling. It's the stuff that turns white when it's dry, in about 4-5 hours with a light coat.


That ****'s nasty.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I use th pink crap to fill nail holes in trim once in a while. Couldn't imagine doing a room with it.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

I need a picture... But pretty sure he has a patch flash. 
If so you need to skim coat the wall with mud. And NOT with pink fluff hehe. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Who told you, OP, that the pink stuff was for patching holes?

That's just goofy.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Whenever you think that you have sanded the edges smooth, close your eyes and run your fingers over the edges. By removing one sense, your sense of touch is heightened and you can oftentimes feel a discrepancy.


----------

